# Monitor übertakten?!



## JoeFleischhacker (7. Mai 2014)

*Monitor übertakten?!*

Hallo PCGH-Community,

ich habe jetzt schon öfters gelesen, dass man einen Monitor übertakten kann. Habe mich dahingehend auch schon gut informiert und weiß auch in der Theorie, wie es funktionieren würde.
Doch einige Fragen konnte ich mir selbst nicht beantworten.

1. Ich habe den Benq g2412HD (ist schon ein paar Jahre alt), macht es da Sinn den Monitor zu übertakten, bzw. könnte ich den Monitor schwer beschädigen? Mein Ziel wären von 60 Hz auf ca 70-75 Hz.

2. Momentan ist der Monitor per HDMI an meine Graka (Gigabyte 7950) angeschlossen, was doch heißt, dass ich nur bis zu 60 Hz nutzen kann, richtig?

3. Wenn ich mit HDMI nur 60 Hz nutzen kann, müsste ich ein DVI Kabel kaufen. Der Monitor hat aber nur einen DVI-D dual link Anschluss, wohingegen die Graka einen DVI-I dual link Anschluss hätte. Kann ich mit DVI-D mehr als 60 Hz nutzen oder muss es zwingend  DVI-I sein?

Wäre super, wenn mir hier jemand weiterhelfen könnte 

Achja, der Monitor hat natürlich eine Auflösung von 1920 x 1080 @ 60 Hz (momentan )


----------



## Oromis16 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten?!*

Ich sehe darin keinen Sinn.
Wozu denn ein Risiko eingehen? Die Leute, die einen Unterschied zwischen 60 und 70 Monitorbildern sehen, sind wohl eher selten


----------



## Nazzy (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten?!*



Oromis16 schrieb:


> Ich sehe darin keinen Sinn.
> Wozu denn ein Risiko eingehen? Die Leute, die einen Unterschied zwischen 60 und 70 Monitorbildern sehen, sind wohl eher selten



ich bin so einer :>

@ TE

mit dem Programm CRU sollte das einfach funktionieren. Ich konnte mit meinem Samsung Syncmaster auf 75 hz gehen.

 Hier : Custom Resolution Utility (CRU) , wird auch alles soweit erklärt


----------



## JoeFleischhacker (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten?!*

Stimmt, besonders viel Sinn machts nicht, aber mich würds trotzdem interessieren ob man einen Unterschied spürt^^

@Nazzy

ah danke, ja von CRU hab ich schon gelesen. 

Und wie ist das mit dem Kabel, weiß da jemand bescheid?


----------



## Stueppi (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten?!*

Ja, es macht eben doch Sinn den Monitor zu Übertakten. Es macht sogar sinn bei 60Hz mit 100FPS zu spielen, vor allem bei schnellen Spielen, denn es gibt neben dem was man sieht auch noch das Spielgefühl das sich ändert.

Ich habe meinen Monitor mit einem HDMI Kabel auf 75Hz übertaktet. Du kannst auch den HDMI Pixelclock patcher benutzen. Deine Grafikkarte sollte auch einen DVI-D Anschluss haben und damit sollte mehr zu holen sein als mit einem HDMI Kabel. Du wirst wahrscheinlich noch einen gemoddeten Monitortreiber brauchen, wenn du den hast musst du noch im Windows update Einstellen das der den neuen Treiber nicht mit dem für deinen Monitor wieder überschreibt.
Bei meinem leider nicht weil der Monitor selbst keine Duallink DVI Unterstützung hat.
Wenn du keine Shooter Spielst oder generell keine schnellen Spiele bringt dir das aber nicht ganz so viel, außer das du für VSync mehr FPS brauchst.


----------



## Stuxnet (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten?!*

Konnte meinen 2009 Monitor von 1080p/60hz auf 2880x1620/75hz ocen xD und das verschiebt meinen Monitor Kauf um einiges


----------



## JoeFleischhacker (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Monitor übertakten?!*

erst mal danke für die antworten 

Dann werde ich mir erstmal ein DVI-D kabel zulegen und nach einen Monitortreiber suchen bzw. mit CRU mal übertakten. 
Ich hoffe BF3/ BF4 fühlt sich dann ein bisschen flüssiger an 

Edit:
Ich hab' jetzt mal mit hilfe von pixelclock und CRU auf 70 Hz getaktet und es fühlt sich in BF3 subjektiv besser an  momentan benutze ich noch ein HDMI kabel


----------

